# Potiersatz



## Dotzi (1 August 2007)

Hallo,

ich soll an einer Anlage ein Potentiometer ausbauen und die Funktion über das HMI der Anlage steuern. 

Mein Problem:
Das Poti geht auf eine Platine, über die keine Dokumentation vorliegt.
Gibt es einen Trennverstärker, der als Eingang zum Beispiel 0-10V hat und als Ausgang auch 0-10V, aber mit einer Versorgungsspannung die ich von der unbekannten Platine nehmen kann.

Ich habe an der Platine gemessen. Das Poti wird mit 6,8V versorgt. Genau die Spannung hätte ich gerne als Bezugsspannung für einen Trennverstärker.

Wenn es undeutlich formuliert ist, dann sagt bescheid. Ich male dann ein Bild.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## MSB (1 August 2007)

Also wenn das Poti als Dreileiter angeschlossen ist,
sollte es doch ohne Probleme möglich sein, die Masse des
Trennverstärkerausgangs auf die Masse der Platine,
und den 0-10V Ausgang des TV auf den Eingang der
Platine zu legen.

Dann musst du in deiner SPS nur noch deinen Ausgang auf 0-6,8V begrenzen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## SPSTorsten (1 August 2007)

Du kannst auch einfach ne Art Schieberegler auf deinem HMI anlegen, der dann den Wert gleich auf der SPS ablegt.


----------



## Dotzi (1 August 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> Also wenn das Poti als Dreileiter angeschlossen ist,
> sollte es doch ohne Probleme möglich sein, die Masse des
> Trennverstärkerausgangs auf die Masse der Platine,
> und den 0-10V Ausgang des TV auf den Eingang der
> ...


 
Ja, genauso hatte ich es mir auch gedacht. Also das Poti ist als Dreileiter angeschlossen. 
Bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob die Platine "wert" darauf legt ihre "eigene" Spannung auszuwerten.


----------



## MSB (1 August 2007)

Durch das Zusammenlegen der Massen ist der Trennverstärkerausgang
ja quasi die eigene Spannung der Platine.

Ansonsten ist dies Thread vielleicht noch was für dich:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=10900

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Dotzi (1 August 2007)

Vielen Dank,

ich werde erstmal einen Standart Trennverstärker testen.


----------



## Oberchefe (1 August 2007)

Wenn das Poti als Spannungsteiler versorgt mit DC verschaltet ist mag das gehen, ist aber AC im Spiel oder aber der Widerstand wichtig, dann geht das in die Hose. Für diesen Fall gibt es noch sogenannte elektronische Potis, die müßen aber per Digitalsignal auf den richtigen Widerstandswert gebracht werden, sind also auch nicht für eine einfache SPS-Kopplung zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Dotzi (1 August 2007)

Das weiß ich eben nicht genau, weil keine Beschreibung verfügbar ist. Ich werde es also einfach mal testen müssen.
Sollte ich dann noch Fragen haben, sage ich bescheid.
Danke für die Mitarbeit.

Gruß Christian


----------



## zotos (2 August 2007)

Du kommst ja an die Anschlüsse vom Poti heran. 
Wenn Du von Pin1 zur Masse die Ominösen 6,8V (egal welche Potistellung) ,
von Pin2 zur Masse in Abhängigkeit von der Potistellung zwischen 0 und 6,8V Messen kannst und
von Pin3 zur Masse immer 0V hast dann ist der Vorschlag von MSB meines Erachtens nach realisierbar.


```
6,8V

             |
            .-.
0...6,8V -->| |
            | |
            '-'
             |
            ---
            GND
```

Noch zwei Anmerkungen:

1. Ich würde die 6,8V mit Hardware realisieren also das der Analogausgang z.B. 10V liefert als max und von einem Spannungsteiler aufgeteilt wird. Somit hättest Du weiterhin die volle Auflösung des Ausgangs. IMHO besser einen Stromausgang nehmen und mit einem Widerstand aus 0..20mA die 0..6,8V machen. Der Widerstand müsste dann 340Ohm betragen alternativ (da in der E-Reihe vorhanden) zwei Präzisions-Widerstände mit 680Ohm parallel schalten.

2. Beim Ausmessen des Potis mal darauf achten ob der Spannungswert halbwegs Linear ist also linker Anschlag Wert 1, rechter Anschlag Wert 2 und Mittelstellung ca. die hälfte. Damit man ohne das Poti auszubauen abschätzen kann das es auch ein Lineares Poti ist. Und das man einen Eindruck davon bekommt wie stark der "Spannungsteiler" (=das Poti) belastet wird.


----------



## klaly (7 August 2007)

Hallo Dotzi, 

ich hatte vor ein paar Tagen deine Frage zu digitalem Poti gelesen. 

Zufällig bin ich Gestern auf ein IC gestoßen, daß ein digitales Poti 
(Spannungsteiler) realisieren kann. 

Bezeichnung: X9C102
Hersteller:     Intersil

Hier der Link: http://www.elfa.se/pdf/73/730/07301559.pdf

mfG. Klaly


----------



## Dotzi (6 Oktober 2007)

So, nun bin ich an die Anlage gekommen und konnte testen. So einfach wie ich es mir gedacht habe ging es nicht. 
Nun meine Frage. Gibt es noch Hersteller von Motorpotis für Industriebedarf? 
Meine Anforderungen wären da: 
- Motor 24V
- 2 x Poti (1 x Rückmeldung an Steuerung, 1 x Nutzung durch Verbraucher)

Wenn jemand mir da weiterhelfen könnte, wäre es toll.

Gruß


----------



## edi (6 Oktober 2007)

www.micronor-ag.ch


----------

